# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MT-BOX  MTBOX

## MoslimBrot

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته. 
كنت قد اقتنيت MTBOX من الإخوة في مكناس في إقامة المدينة و هي لا تقبل الكبلات ذات 8Pin إلا عبر الأدابتر.
لكن  بعد فترة وجيزة جدا، أصبحت أعاني من التعرف على الهواتف عن طريق الكابلات  لفك شفرتهم، ولم تعد البوكس صالحة إلا للفلاش عن طريق ال USB. فاضطررت  لاقتناء بوكس tornado. و للإشارة فقد تم خدعي من طرف المدعو "هشام" المكلف  بالبوكسات عندهم، بحيث استغل كوني كنت جديدا في الميدان و نصحني بهذه  البوكس عوضا عن ATF، Cyclone، ،UniversalBoxأو غيرها من البوكسات التي تقبل الكابلات 8pin. و بالمناسبة نطلب من الموزعين الكرام ألا ينهجوا هذا الأسلوب في البيع خصوصا مع المبتدئين، فالمبتدئ لا بد من مساعدته بدلا من خدعه و الله المستعان. المهم، سؤالي هو هل تغيير الأدابتر سيحل المشكل؟؟؟
لكم جزيل الشكر 
                                                                                       و الســــــــلام

----------


## MoslimBrot

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أردت فقط الإشارة أن الأخ  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] قد رد على سؤالي في موضوع آخر، و أكد أن تغيير الأدابتر سوف يحل هذا المشكل إن شاء الله. 
و الســــــــــلام*

----------


## sadbird_2

hhhh

----------

